# Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?



## Bondex (4. August 2005)

Hat jeder sicher schon einmal erlebt - ein Fisch hat zu tief geschluckt, sozusagen bis zum Arsch! Was kann ich da jetzt noch machen? |kopfkrat 
Einfach den Haken abschneiden und sofort releasen? Oder lange rumtüfteln und versuchen den Fisch doch noch loszubekommen? Erst dann töten wenn der Fisch stark blutet? Oder kommt es drauf an welche Fischart man vor sich hat oder wie groß der Haken war, oder Kunstköder gegen Naturköder?
Ich würde gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören (lesen) Deshalb habe ich hier eine kleine Umfrage gestartet... #c


----------



## Fischdödl (4. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Also wenn ein Aal zu tief geschluckt hat,schneide ich ab und setze ihn zurück.Das sollte er ohne Probleme überleben.Den Haken besonders bei den kleinen rauszubekommen ist ja fast unmöglich;+
Bei anderen Fischen habe ich ganz selten Probleme die Haken sauber rauszubekommen#6

Ich hatte letztens Abends einen 45er Zander gefangen der ziemlich stark am Bluten war bevor ich überhaupt versucht hatte den Haken rauszuholen.Habe ihn dann vorsichtig gelöst und ihn in den Setzkecher gesetzt,habe echt gedacht der geht mir ein.Am anderen Morgen war er Putzmunter und blutete auch nicht mehr#6Da habe ich ihn wieder freigelassen#6


----------



## Nebelhorn (4. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Auf keinen Fall lange herumoperieren. Entweder Vorfach durchschneiden und den Fisch sofort wieder schwimmen lassen oder gleich töten und den Haken erst dann herausholen.

Bei einem Einfachhaken sind die Überlebenschancen des Fisches im allgemeinen günstig. Bei einem Drilling im Schlund sieht das allerdings bei den meisten Fischarten schon ganz anders aus. Hier sollte man sich vielleicht eher für Variante 2 entscheiden.


----------



## Tyron (4. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Moin moin

Wenn der Fisch den Haken so tief geschluckt hat, dass ich ihn nicht mehr waidgerecht herausbekomme töte ich den Fisch, egal ob er untermaßig oder maßig ist, weil ich einfach denke, dass die Überlebenschance dieser Fische sehr gering ist!


----------



## eisentrude (4. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Hallo, 
ich nehm generell keine nichtrostenden Haken - das macht zwar für mich mehr Arbeit beim Wechseln oder Schärfen - aber die Fische kommen besser damit zurecht (Magensäure). Dass Fische heftig bluten, liegt nicht unbedingt an der Hakenverletzung - kurzzeitiges Kiemenbluten ist eine Stressfolge -könnt Ihr selbst beobachten z.B. beim Umsetzen von Koi, ganz schonend mit Kescher.


----------



## HEWAZA (4. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*



			
				eisentrude schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Fische heftig bluten, liegt nicht unbedingt an der Hakenverletzung - kurzzeitiges Kiemenbluten ist eine Stressfolge


 
Hab ich noch nie gesehen- kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen #c (bitte mehr Details).


Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Pikebite (4. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

In Holland gab es mal ne Studie mit Hechten, bei denen man den Haken prinzipiell abgeschnitten hat, ob tief geschluckt oder nicht. Nach einem Jahr hat man die betreffenden Teiche abgefischt und nachgezählt.

Die schlechteste Überlebensquote hatten Hechte mit tiefsitzenden Kunstködern. Aber auch bei denen hatten es gut 70% geschafft! Also, im Zweifelsfall lieber abschneiden. Natürlich nur bei Untermaßigen oder in der Schonzeit, ist klar....


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Bei Kunstködern fische ich mittlerweile, genauso wie beim Fliegenfischen, nur noch mit angedrücktem Wiederhaken. Habe deshalb auch keine Probleme, die Haken wieder lösen. Beim Einfachhaken bin ich schnell dabei, den Haken abzuschneiden, wenn ich sehe, dass ich ihn nicht ohne Mühe lösen kann.


----------



## EgoZocker (5. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Letztens hat ein 34er Karpfen meinen 5er Haken geschluckt. Der war dann so tief, dass ich ihn nicht entfernen konnte, ohne ihn stark zu verletzen. Der Haken hat sein kleinen Rachen so "verstopft", dass er kaum Nahrung aufnehmen koennte. Hab mich deshalb entschieden, ihn zu toeten. Haette ihn auch lieber leben gelassen #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Fische haben keine größeren Probleme, die Haken loszuwerden. Das Töten der Fische gibt ihnen aber keine Chance. Haken/ Köder abschneiden und freilassen. Alles andere ist oft nur eine Ausrede, den Fisch doch noch in den Topf zu nehmen. Die zeitweilige Verhinderung der Nahrungsaufnahme für einen Fisch ist auch kein Problem. Fische können, soweit sie einigermaßen ernährt sind, Monate ohne Nahrungsaufnahme überleben. Die Haken sind nach 14 Tage so verrostet, dass sie einfach abfallen. Ich habe Aale im Aquarium gehabt, die haben die Haken aus dem Magen durch die Bauchdecke rausgedrückt und waren anschließend putzmunter.

Die Möglichkeit, Fische als Tiefschlucker abzuschlagen, ist nicht in Ordnung und ermöglicht in der Sache die grundsätzliche Umgehung von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen.


----------



## weusthoff (12. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Ich kenn das von Barschen. Bei uns im See werden die Haken regelrecht inhaliert. (Selbst größere Haken.) Meistens kriegt man die nicht mehr ohne Verletzungen raus und daher töte ich die kleinen meistens und nutze sie als fischfetzenköder. Größere Barsche kommen mit abgeschnittenen Haken zurück ins Wasser. Und die Barsche in Pfannengröße werden natürlich mitgenomen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (12. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> In Holland gab es mal ne Studie mit Hechten, bei denen man den Haken prinzipiell abgeschnitten hat, ob tief geschluckt oder nicht. Nach einem Jahr hat man die betreffenden Teiche abgefischt und nachgezählt.
> 
> Die schlechteste Überlebensquote hatten Hechte mit tiefsitzenden Kunstködern. Aber auch bei denen hatten es gut 70% geschafft! Also, im Zweifelsfall lieber abschneiden. Natürlich nur bei Untermaßigen oder in der Schonzeit, ist klar....



Hallo!

Danke für Deinen Beitrag Pikebite#h
Ich möchte hier jetzt wirklich keine Streitfrage eröffnen und auch nicht vom Thema wegkommen! 
Doch ich sehe hier keinen Unterschied einen Köderfisch lebendig für ein paar Stunden anzuködern( und dann ohne Haken wieder frei zulassen) oder einen Fisch mit einem (sogar tiefsitzenden) Haken wieder schwimmen zu lassen in Punkto Qual für den Fisch. Soll jetzt kein Pro und auch kein Auslöser für eine Köderfisch-Debatte sein, kann hier nur den Unterschied nicht entdecken.|kopfkrat

Zur Frage: Ich gebe beim rausoperieren alles! Manchmal bekomme ich selbst sehr tief sitzende Haken gut rausoperiert, dann ist alles in Butter.:q Manchmal endet der Versuch aber auch mit dem Tod des Fischs:c In den Fällen wo er mir stark verletzt vorkommt hältere ich Ihn bis ich nach Hause gehe und entscheide dann je nach Zustand was ich machen muß. 
In keinem Fall lasse ich einen Fisch mit einem geschluckten Haken schwimmen.


----------



## Bondex (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Also ich habe schon oft gehört das das Aale wohl ganz gut wegstecken oder sich einen Hakens sogar wieder rausdrücken. Habe auch schon einige abschneiden müssen und mache mir immer Sorgen ob sie auch überlebt haben. Gut Aale sind ja zäh, aber eine Qual ist´s sicher auch für sie. Barsche schlucken auch immer sautief und die sterben mit Sicherheit wenn der Haken hinter dem Schlund sitzt. Und man weiß ja nie wie schnell ein Haken rostet und die meisten guten (scharfen) Haken rosten leider nicht. Also die ganzen roten Haken von z.B. Gamakatsu oder VMC oder Goldhaken jeglicher Art. Gerade bei Silbernen Haken weiß man nicht ob´s Edelstahlhaken sind oder nur verchromte Stahlhaken. Ganz gleich ich habe immer ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich einen Haken einfach abschneiden muß. Habe mir schon überlegt die Fische konsequent zu töten. z.B. bei einer untermaßigen Forelle finde ich es schade sie einfach tot wieder zurück zu werfen wenn sie doch als Malzeit für eine Person hätte dienen können. Ich weiß das rechtfertigt dann aber auch gezieltes Mitnehmen von untermaßigen Fischen. Mit ´nem untermaßigen Schnürsenkel kann man aber absolut nichts anfangen, die werden beim Räuchern zu trockenen Salzstangen. Selbst ein 40er Schlängler ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Genuß geeignet auch wenn er maßig ist. Aber ich denke ich werde demnächt auf jeden Fall solche Fische (also mir zu kleine aber doch maßige) dann töten und mitnehmen, ist besser als sie mit Haken leiden zu lassen. Und bei untermaßigen kann ich nur hoffen daß sie gar nicht erst schlucken, deshalb benutze ich nicht unter #4 für Aal, aber leider gibt´s da ja immer noch diese gefräßigen Barsche...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Erstmal vorweg:
Es gibt unterschiedlichste Regelungen zu diesem Fall. 

Bei uns im Verein müssen untermaßige nicht überlebensfähige Fische entnommen werden.  
Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass der Fisch keine Chance hat, dann schlag ich ihn ab. 

mit 


			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Alles andere ist oft nur eine Ausrede, den Fisch doch noch in den Topf zu nehmen.



hat das zumindest bei mir überhaupt nichts zu tun. Was will ich denn mit einem 40er Hecht oder einem 15cm langen Barsch... ich wäre froh wenn ich diese nicht verwerten müsste. Aber ich hab auch schon Kollegen gesehen die gerade bei Zandern diese Regel doch recht großzügig ausgelegt haben...

Alles in Allem ist das ein ganz heikles Thema.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Bei untermaßigen Fischen operiere ich meistens . Mit ner Arterienklemme kann man manchen Haken recht problemlos lösen von dem man eigentlich denkt das der da bombenfest sitzt . Ich achte aber auch meist drauf das meine Haken nur kleine oder leicht angedrückte wiederhaken haben ...
Bei ganz tief geschluckten Fischen schneide ich meistens ab wenns so aussieht als wenn der Fisch das überleben würde . Wenn nicht schlag ich ihn ab und fütter die Möwen damit (bei Untermaßigen) .


----------



## Perückenkünstler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal vorweg:
> Aber ich hab auch schon Kollegen gesehen die gerade bei Zandern diese Regel doch recht großzügig ausgelegt haben...
> 
> Alles in Allem ist das ein ganz heikles Thema.



Nach meinen Erfahrungen tritt  aber das TiefgeschluckterHakenProblem(TgHP) gerade bei Minizandern sehr häufig auf. Ich hatte es jetzt wirklich schon oft, daß der Bißanzeiger nur einmal kurz piepte, dann nix mehr, keinen Schnurabzug nix. 1-2 Minuten später dann deutlichere Anzeichen für einen Biß. Anschlag (dann eben zu spät) und ein nasser Putzlumpendrill bringt den gefürchteten Miniaturzander mit tiefgeschlucktem Köderfisch.#c Für mich mit einer der Gründe, weshalb ich mich im Spinnfischen übe....


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Fische, die keine Überlebenschancen haben, schlage ich ab.

Leider aber wird dies tatsächlich oft so ausgelegt, dass man jeden Fisch mitnimmt. Haben deswegen im Verein gerade ein Mitglied nach langen Aufklärungsversuchen nun abmahnen müssen.
Man kann einen Hecht sehr wohl sorgfälltig abhaken auch wenn er vermeintlich tief geschluckt hat, wenn man sich Mühe gibt und das richtige Werkzeug (z.B. Rachensperre (wohl kaum noch bekannt#c  ); längere Arterienzange (in jedem besseren Haushaltsgeschäft oder Apotheke zu erhalten, also keine keine Werkstattkneifzange oder gar Taschenmesser-Pinzette#d ) hat.


----------



## Adrian* (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*







damit bekommt man eigentlich jeden haken wieder los, aber wenn selbst der nichts bringt schlag ich die fische ab, was ich nich gerne mache....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Wenn ich nen tiefgeschluckten Fisch habe dann operiere ich erst so etwa 2 Minuten und wenn es nicht bringt schneide ich ihm die Kehle durch oder schlage kleine Fische einfach ab. Dann wird er aber nicht von mir verwertet sondern einfach an andere Angler verschenkt. Die verwerten selbst Brassen. Manchmal schneiden sie sich dann auch Köder daraus. Aber ich gebe eben immer mein bestest um den Haken rauszuoperieren. Tiefgeschluckte Aale werden wieder mit Haken zurückgesetzt. Aber Hakenlöser muss schon immer dabei sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Hi Adrian#h ,

das Ding ist gut und ich verwende es auch, aber nur bei Einzelhaken (und nur bei Weißfsichen und Forellen). Versuch es damit bitte aber nicht bei einem Drilling, der im Hechtmaul sitzt (bzw. generell nicht bei Drillingen), weil du den Haken mit deinem Löser löst, indem du am Vorfach entlang fährst und den Haken dann entgegen Maulrichtung drückst. Wenn du nun am Drilling nicht genau an dem Haken drückst, der im Fisch sitzt, sondern an einem anderen, dann treibst du die festsitzenden Spitze über die entstehende Hebelwirkung noch tiefer rein;


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Diese Plastikdinger eignen sich höchstens zum Stippen . Ansonsten sollte man wirklich ne Arterienzange haben . Vor allem beim Spinnfischen !


----------



## Perückenkünstler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Plastikdinger eignen sich höchstens zum Stippen . Ansonsten sollte man wirklich ne Arterienzange haben . Vor allem beim Spinnfischen !



Zwei --*Pieps*-- ein Gedanke !#6

Ohne vernünftiges OP-Besteck hat man mit einer Angel in der Hand  nichts am Wasser verloren!#q


----------



## Adrian* (14. August 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Eine Arterienklemme hab ich auch immer dabei, egal ob beim Spinnfischen oder beim Feedern. Die ist für's Feedern aber nicht so gut geeignet, weil wenn man damit en haken packt wird oft der knoten beschädigt und geht auf, oder reisst beim kleinsten zug ab...Bei meinen Hechten hingen die Köder Spinner,Wobbler,Gummifisch oft ganz vorn,die konnte ich mit der hand los machen...


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Also eine Aterienklemme habe ich auch immer am Mann. Den abgebildeten Hakenlöser benutze ich kaum weil ich selten mit Naturköder angel und bei Aalen taugt das Ding bestimmt auch nichts. Meistens angel ich auf Aal auch mit Haken mindestens # 2. Ansonsten benutze ich wenn ich denn schon mal stippe nur die Teile aus Alu o0der Messing. Die sind etwas dünner (feiner). Für Karpen sind diese Teile meist auch schon zu klein und bei Drillingen brauchts schon eine kräftige Zange.


----------



## ERNTEKAPITÄN (1. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

also ich verusuche auf jeden fall so lange zu operieren bis ich das ding draussen habe. zum spinnen nehme ich immer rachensperre und arterienzange mit. mit der zande kommt man schon bei den meisten fischen sehr gut an tief sitzende haken. sollte wirklich gar nix gehen töte ich den fisch und verwerte ihn. ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, daß ein fisch mit tief (!) sitzendem haken überlebt. 
übrigens wird das leider auch nicht in der fischerprüfung angesprochen - das ist eigentlich echt übel - weil so wie ich das hier lese gibts wohl nur vermutungen obs ein fisch einstecken kann oder nicht. ...und ehe sich ein fisch bei mir quält versorge ich ihn lieber und verwerte ihn sinnvoll. 
und mit fischgeilheit hat das bei mir dann auch nichts zu tun - ich bin eher beschämt, wenn ich mit einem toten 30er karpfen im gepäck an den anderen (hoffentlich genauso sorgsamen) anglern vorbeigehen muss...


----------



## cbrr (1. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Hi,



			
				ERNTEKAPITÄN schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens wird das leider auch nicht in der fischerprüfung angesprochen - das ist eigentlich echt übel - weil so wie ich das hier lese gibts wohl nur vermutungen obs ein fisch einstecken kann oder nicht. .



in NRW wird es abgefragt:

D: Natur- und Tierschutz

8. Was tut man, wenn der Fisch den Angelhaken zu tief geschluckt hat?

a) Der Haken wird unter Kraftaufwendung aus dem Fisch entfernt.
b) Der Fisch wird sofort waidgerecht getötet.
c) Der Haken wird im Fischkörper belassen, bis der Fisch erstickt ist.

Lösung b ist richtig |kopfkrat

Von maßig oder untermaßig steht nichts dabei. Gehe also davon aus, daß das verbindlich für beides ist. Nur sollte noch geklärt werden ab wann ein Haken zu tief sitzt.

Gruß
Mike

PS: Bin für weidgerechtes töten, wenn echt nix zu machen ist.


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Wo es auch nur geht, versuche ich stets, die Widerhaken anzudrücken, die beim Hakenlösen zweifellos das größte Problem sind. Und beim spinnfischen halt möglichst große Haken verwenden, es gibt viele spinner, die drillinge sehen für deren Größe reichlich klein aus, davon lasse ich dann auch die finger...


----------



## Kurzer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Eine interessante Umfrage, jedoch sollte man zwischen den Salzwasserfischarten und den Süßwasserfischarten unterscheiden finde ich. Die Idee ist aber klasse!

Gruß


----------



## sebastian (1. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

also ich fisch nur auf hecht, wenn ein hecht einen naturköder schluckt schneid ich hab und lass ihn wieder frei wenn ich keinen hecht brauch zum essen.
Kunstköder hat mir noch nie einer geschluckt also das überleg ich mir wenns soweit is aber ich denk wenns ein größerer kunstköder is und bevor ich den hecht unnötig quäle töte ich ihn und entferne dann den haken dann tuts ihm wenigstens nicht mehr weh !


----------



## Rosi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Es würde mich einmal interessieren, wie groß die Überlebensrate einer handtellergroßen Flunder ist, die einen Haken am Mageneingang stecken hat. Weil die so eine kleine Maulöffnung haben, kann der Hakenlöser nicht eingesetzt werden, er läßt sich im Maul nicht öffnen. 
Wenn ich wüßte, daß eine Flunder damit leben kann, würde ich den Haken abschneiden.


----------



## Adrian* (1. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Ich hab in der Spinntasche sogar ne große Zange und en Seitenschneider...Drilling wird abgekniffen und dann mit ner Arterienklemme rausgeholt...


----------



## ThomasRö (2. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Kommt auf die Hakengrösse an. Wenn ein Fisch einen kleinen Haken so tief geschluckt hat, dass ich ihn schon nicht mehr sehe, dann schneide ich das Vorfach ab, wenn ich ihn nicht mitnehmen will/darf.


----------



## zuchtaal (4. September 2005)

*zusätzlicher Aspekt - Nahrungskette*

Hallo allerseits

Einen Aspekt hinsichtlich kurz abschneiden und wieder zurücksetzen habe ich noch. Was ist mit den Tieren, die den dann womöglich angeschlagenen Fisch fressen? Vögel oder Säugetiere werden vermutlich größere Probleme haben, eine so in ihren Körper gelangten Haken wieder loszuwerden.

Beim Aal sehe ich es etwas anders. Ich habe mehrfach erlebt, dass ein Aal den Haken wieder herausgebracht hat. Da mache ich mir weniger Sorgen, dass der nicht durchkommt. Aber Barsche und Weißfische haben meiner Ansicht nach so gut wie keine Chance. Wenn man also den getöteten Fisch nicht mitnehmen will (Mövenfutter), sollte man den Haken auf jeden Fall entfernen, um die Nachfolger in der Nahrungskette nicht zu gefährden.

Gruß

zuchtaal


----------



## ThomasRö (4. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Würde mir ja leid um nen Kormoran tun..... aber bei nem anderen Vogel schon. Ich denke aber, dass die Fische nach einer Zeit den Haken verlieren. Ich wie schon gesagt nur ab wenn der Haken klein ist.


----------



## zander55 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Wenn ich Fische zurücksetzen will, die tief geschluckt haben ,probiere ich zuerst, den Haken mit einer Aterienklemme zu lösen, was meistens auch gut geht. Falls mir dies nicht gelingt und ich meine das der Fisch nicht überlebensfähig ist, schlage ich ihn ab. Wenn ich Aale zurücksetzten will, die tief geschluckt haben, schneide ich das Vorfach mit einer Schere so kurz wie möglich ab.


----------



## T.Racer666 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

Hallo!
Einzelhaken kann einem großen Fisch glaub ich nicht so viel ausmachen aber wenn ein zB. Hecht einen Drilling schon verschluckt hat sollte man in mitnehmen.


----------



## ERNTEKAPITÄN (5. September 2005)

*AW: Haken tief geschluckt - was tun?*

also wie man hier lesen kann vermuten die meisten angler nur, daß dem fisch der kleine haken im bauch oder rachen doch nix ausmachen wird. 
okay - erfahrungen beim aal - da sag ich doch okay - kann man also machen, aber einen karpfen oder barsch hab ich noch nicht geangelt, der noch einen zusätzlichen haken drin hat.

deswegen töte ich den fisch lieber, wenns wirklich nicht anders geht! (aber meistens ja mit ner arterienklemme zu lösen)

wenn ich mir vorstelle wie schlecht sich die nahrungsaufnahme gestalten würde, wenn der zahnarzt seine mullklumpen am zahnfleisch festnähen würde... |kopfkrat


----------

